# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Сэки Сэки Комон: помогите распознать слова в песне.

## Aurelian

Обращаюсь в первую очередь к англоязычным. Более пятнадцати лет ищу песню, которую когда-то записал на аудиокассету. Песня на кассете есть, но не могу найти ни названия, ни кто поёт. В самой песне не могу распознать достаточное количество слов, чтобы по лурикусу в гугле найти. Тунатик её тоже не распознаёт. Единственное что слышу отчётливо, это вступительный монолог с отсчётом, слова "to go", "move" и Сэки Сэки Комон. Все остальные слова с годами яснее не становятся. Давно мечтаю узнать, что за слова там зашифрованы внутри.

----------


## pushvv

Прикольная музыка =)
Говорит очень быстро - отдельные слова понимаю, но предложения построить по ним не выходит ( 
this is not the test of the emergency broadcast system, 1 2 3 4 5 6 do it.....  
shake it shake it cmon, would ya play that song.  
искать shake it cmon в гугле бесполезно  
just move on the table that we are ready to go to the place..ю where we start to grow (короче бессмыслица какая-то слышится)

----------


## Throbert McGee

Я могу распознать много словосочетаний:   

> "if you're ready to dance, just grab a girl and shake your pants"
> "it's hard to play it live, but I will -- it fills the place and I'm ready to chill"
> "like it or not, I'm controlling this jive [or "this drive"??]"

 А всё-таки, "искать в гугле безполозно" (Which is too bad, because it's really "old-skool" and excellent!) 
P.S. I really don't think they're saying "shake it shake it". I listened several times and to my ears, the vowel is clearly much closer to *-э-* than to *-эй-*. Honestly, sometimes it sounds a bit like "check it", but more often it sounds to me like "Becky" (a nickname for "Rebecca"). 
However, it might be some other name/nickname (possibly the name of the DJ or lead singer?). Or it might be an extremely localized slang term (for example, there are some "Spanglish" words that are mostly used by English-speaking Cubans in the Miami region, but are not heard among Puerto Ricans in NYC or Mexicans in California).  
P.P.S. The pronunciations _mostly_ sound "native English" to me, but sometimes I seem to hear an "ESL accent." (Compare with ABBA or Boney M.) For all I know, this "Seki seki komon" song was performed by Japanese-born Australians who were imitating the vocal styles of Black American funk/hip-hop, but with slang borrowed from Australian English! But maybe this "ESL accent" is the result of distortions on the old audiocassette. In short, it's very difficult to guess.

----------

